# Cavs (4-5) vs Jazz (7-2) - Fri, November 16 - 7:30 PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_










*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Utah Jazz*

*Quicken Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Friday, November 16, 2007
7:30 pm EST








*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Daniel Gibson







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Jazz*:*







PG – Deron Williams







SG – Ronnie Brewer







C – Mehmet Okur







SF – Andrei Kirilenko







PF – Loozer​*
*NOTES:*
*
- Loozer comes to town. It's been so long since he left that its hard to even care that much anymore. To his credit, Loozer has become a true 1st option scorer, putting up 25.9ppg on 54%fg - with 12.4rpg...I hate Loozer, but that's pretty damn good. 

- Deron Williams will carve us up again and probably get Boobie into early foul trouble. With DJ having back spasms, we will need Devin Brown to step up and play some backup PG. 

- Mr. Glass is out for 1 month+, which means Sasha should be starting. Pavs needs to produce in this game because Utah ain't gonna leave Boobie to double. 

- This is a big game relative to the standings, don't want to fall too far behind. We won't pass Boston or Det in terms of wins, but we should still try to stay ahead of the rest of the pack for homecourt.

*


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Betting lines for the game:

Lebron James over/*under* 29.5 points (I am gonna go with under)
Boozer 12.5 *over*/under Blocks/Rebounds (going with over)
Cavs over/under 100.5 points (*?*)
Jazz over/under 101 points (*?*)

Jazz favored by -1.5 !


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Boozer had killed us when he plays us 18pts-14reb and he is average 25-12 so far this year. Now that AV is holding out, it wouldn't be so bad to have Boozer these past few years.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Betting lines for the game:
> 
> Lebron James over/*under* 29.5 points (I am gonna go with under)
> Boozer 12.5 *over*/under Blocks/Rebounds (going with over)
> ...


I got the OVER 200 pts and Utah -1.5


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Haha, Z and Sasha made something out of nothing there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z is defending the paint like a madman.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

z just owned the jazz so hard


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z's seriously one of the most underrated players in the league. Especially defensively.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

z is gonna be good till hes 50


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Z has come to play this year. I wonder if he'll be able to maintain this? He's like a vacuum cleaner on the glass on both ends this year.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Cedric Simmons!!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebrons shot is looking better jut not going in


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought the Cavs got good looks but couldn't convert wide open shots. Same old story.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I took the over 200 and that Deron Williams would have over 19pts. That goose egg he put up in the 1st does not help.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Collins with a pretty egregious flop there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good! Please shoot more Gibson!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice dribble drive by Boobie - we need alot more of that


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z has more gas in his tank now than Gooden ever had.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I am going to miss Z so much when he's gone.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

LMAO zs grunts


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gibson needs to keep firing, 15-20 shots a night 

Sasha can't finish for crap. He could still be a ways off from being ready..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good timeout. Need to close the gap prior to halftime


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

bro sasha has always sucked at finishing sasha gets blocked and turns the ball over stupidly at least 2-3 times a game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Their offense is much, much better than ours.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wtfs happened to ira newble hes sick


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, Ira really traveled there.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

dude iras shot looks REALLY good honestly hes been playing really good ball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's sad with the way teams are defending Lebron, we don't have an army of shooters.

We have guys missing shots so OPEN they are like practice and we still can't convert


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I remember watching Ira practice before a game once, and he was drilling shots from everywhere on the floor. It was amazing.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

dude ira was nailing a lot of midrange shots in the nuggets game. I really think we should play him more


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Dumb *** pass by Gooden


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Edit: Boobie back out there toughing it out, hopefully it's nothing serious


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

crap Boobie better not be hurt


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gooden....ugh


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron needs to be more aggresive when he has a big man on him


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we need to win this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Down 4 at half-time is not that bad considering we aren't playing well. 

Lebron was passing alot so i'd imagine he is conserving energy for the stretch run. It would be nice to enter the 4th qtr with a lead for once...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're not getting anything from the bench


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow Lebron just taking over completely.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

god damn lebron is amazing he blocks so many shots a game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That Lebron guy is kinda good, huh?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

holy crap are we the suns we look fantastic!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

omfg hahahaa lebron with another blcok!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Imagine if we were actually a fast-breaking team.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

holy crap we need to play offense like this all the time


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Lebron and Z are going to become shotblocking forces, then we can run off our defense pretty easily. With nothing put into the system.

But yeah, we look good running, no?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hmmm... yep, seems like a good time to take Lebron out.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I do not like Drew Gooden. Why does he try to cross people over?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gibson's shot is just off tonight, oddly.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why can't we pull away from teams? Always in a dogfight


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

man our o sux without bron


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Boobie off tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jazz making this run while Lebron is on the bench.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And suddenly the lead is 9. And Lebron is still sitting on the bench. This team just falls apart without him.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z sits down with....3 fouls? It's the 4th quarter...


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Damon!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

What a save by LeBron for the assist. Crazy play.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what a ****ING ASSIST!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't know what Lebron just did out there...good grrriiiieeef.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love Lebron this year. He's so intense and he's doing everything on the floor. Dominating in every aspect of it.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damon is shooting a good % from 3 this year


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man I can't get over how awesome that Lebron save was.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was the assist of the season from LeBron. Incredible play.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol 2nd travel by ira


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Late call against Dwayne, but the right call.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

man we are a shotblocking force this year


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

AK has to be one of the most unique players I've ever seen.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big 3 by James. With all those extra chances, Cleveland needed to score.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that was a crazy long shot.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The L-Train moves very quickly. Nice dunk too.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

omfg lebron is the mvp of this league. he was tired so he shot a 3 then a and1


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That actually looked like a clean block by Z.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

dude lebron is hovering the paint for blocked shots now hes a serious force


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron is the best player in the league bar none


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is hungry for blocked shots. I think he's better defensively than Kirilenko...by a pretty nice margin. Because he can be a force off the ball AND be a force guarding on the ball. He'll strip his man one on one, and he'll block anything put up soft in the lane if he's within 10 feet of it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This would be a heartbreaking game to lose.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What the hell are we trying to do on offense?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm rooting for you guys in this game. LeBron is doing amazing for me for my fantasy league, and well, he's just kicking *** this year. He doesn't deserve to lose another game like this after putting up the numbers he's put up tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is it sad that I'd rather have Newble in the game than Gooden?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Big shot Z.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big shot from Z.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Huge FTs Bron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow... that was a man sized defensive play by Lebron. ridiculously clutch.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron tells Boozer off. Me loves it!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Haha Lebron strips Boozer and Boozer crying about it. Looks clean


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron yacking at Boozer hahahahAA!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron 4 mvp


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron should get votes for Defensive player of the Year. He is doing everything on defense!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm sure Garnett will win the MVP this year because of the team record factor, but after watching Lebron do this night in and night out, I have a hard time believing anyone does more for his team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Put Bron on Deron Williams


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yep. Bron on Deron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron picked up Deron. Jazz can't get the ball in!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Still a tight game. Cleveland must inbound and hit at least 1 free throw.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm glad we didn't foul them on the 2 point attempt there. Not even worth trying to block it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kept them from getting a good look on a 3. Make some free throws now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

He can't hit another, can he? Law of averages?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

38-9-9 for Lebron? that's nuts


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, those were some good looking FTs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big free throws by James.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron talking trash to Deron now too. Hahahaha. He's having so much fun out there.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron cant get any better . haha


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol: he's going 40-10-9 now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Of COURSE Gooden leaves his feet on that play. Jesus Christ.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

i love lebron!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats on the victory. LeBron's gone crazy as of late.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Of COURSE Gooden leaves his feet on that play. Jesus Christ.


rofl: you're thinking back to the old Simmons article


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm loving the free throws. And the boys make up in the end. Haha A lovely ending. Fight like hell on the court, leave it on the court and take no hard feelings away from it. Respect.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You could have been a part of this Carlos. It's like Michael Corleone talking to Fredo.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 99, Utah 94
*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron on offense looks so much better w/o having to worry about getting Hughes his shot or with Snow playing 4 on 5

Plus we actually push the ball


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think the players were excited that Hughes was out. There was an extra pep in their step tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brandname said:


> I think the players were excited that Hughes was out. There was an extra pep in their step tonight.


When you combine that with Snow being out, while Cleveland's offense is still very raw, at least you can see something resembling a system out there. I'd be excited too if I were out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

In the games Hughes has sat out the offense has looked great. Lebron actually has lanes to drive because of the threat of shooters and Sasha who can actually finish at the basket, there were cutters, spacing, etc. 

The only concerning thing to me from this game was we still went into the 4th qtr trailing. We have yet to get any separation - leaning on Lebron to put up these kind of performances night in night out will wear him down to the bone by the end of the year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wanna see an insane stat:

*James, who had 16 points in the third and 18 in the fourth, either scored or assisted on 15 of Cleveland's 19 baskets in the second half.*


----------

